# JD 2130 tractor starter problems



## Reg Huolt (Mar 26, 2018)

Recently replaced solenoid on starter. It had been frequently not engaging the starter. When I turn the key now it still will not engage the starter or even make a clicking noise.Could it be something else?


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Yes. Could be one of the safety switches or even the key switch itself.


----------



## John Perez (Mar 26, 2018)

Working on the same problem. Starter was stuck tapped starter, it tried to start. Pulled starter looking for a new one for 6 volt. I just rewired whole tractor, start button not working I don't have key start just toggle switch and start button.


----------



## Reg Huolt (Mar 26, 2018)

Reg Huolt said:


> Recently replaced solenoid on starter. It had been frequently not engaging the starter. When I turn the key now it still will not engage the starter or even make a clicking noise.Could it be something else?


That is my next step to check safety switches.Any idea where neutral switch is located on this tractor?


----------

